# my coming summer vacation...



## baboon man8 (Sep 24, 2007)

this summer im going on a trip to egypt. my parents are from there. i was wondering if i can somehow...somehow import some goods from there...you know like a few scropions and snakes?   

i can wait!!!


----------



## brandontmyers (Sep 28, 2007)

asalaamu alaykum, please bring me back some, or take me with you haha. I would love to go Egypt soon...


----------



## redknee_freak (Sep 28, 2007)

take many of pix while out there

and you may have a prob bringing anything back, but could be wrong


----------

